# Live Broadcast - 1957 Chevy with Single Stage Paint



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Live Broadcast - 1957 Chevy with Single Stage Paint*

**

*Single Stage Paint*
Tim has a incredibly nice 1957 Chevy, in these pictures it actually looks pretty good but don't be fooled...



















*Here's what the paint really looks like everywhere throughout the body panesl...*



















*Thin Paint*
Tim's 1957 Chevy has a single stage paint job and when I measured the paint thickness using the DeFelsko Paint Thickness Gage, (a very accurate 3% gage), it measured between *2.5 mils and 3.5 mils*.

That's right, the paint is very thin. While we can't do a lot to it... we can do a little... and Tim's been helping us out with our Thursday Night project cars and learning the art of polishing paint. Not only can he create a work of art but he knows how to keep it looking that way...

This live broadcast starts at 6:00pm Eastern Time U.S.


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Missed this one Mike. Perhaps you could be allowed to post these live feeds in "Detailing Chat" in future? I'm sure more people would have seen it and would like to watch the live detail.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Lovely motor.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

perfect and beautifull car


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

weemax said:


> Missed this one Mike. Perhaps you could be allowed to post these live feeds in "Detailing Chat" in future? I'm sure more people would have seen it and would like to watch the live detail.


I have a live broadcast coming up for a very cool project...

*Sign-up: 1965 Mustang GT Dampsand for a show car finish*

*Thursday, January 3rd, 2013 
*
I just showed a guy named John that heard we had a new way of removing swirls the 3" Griot's Garage Polisher as a sander for his 1965 Mustang GT because you can see where the body shop hand sanded close to the edge and,


Left their sanding marks
Left their tracers
Left their swirls
The key to a scratch-free and swirl free finish when sanding starts with the sanding and having a 3" foam backed disc for the finish sanding cannot be beat.

We'll see the Mustang here in the future. John is coming back to see our new way of removing swirls tomorrow night for the Thursday Night Live Broadcast.



















The color is Viper Red and overall *whoever* did the body work and paint did an exceptional job. The paint has swirls left by a rotary buffer. And there are, _*tracers*_, _*arc scratches*_ and just flat out _*dull sections*_ next to edges where the sanding marks have not all been removed. _*So close, but no cigar...*_

I'm alway posting that a swirl-free finish can be created using only a rotary buffer but not everyone can do it. I find more examples of cars with swirls from rotary buffers than I do examples of cars without them.

:thumb:


----------

